# Creation P-Cut CS630 and FlexiSTARTER 10.5.1



## James Lundy (May 8, 2014)

I have a Creation P-Cut CS630 and FlexiSTARTER 10.5.1.

I have installed the software onto my Windows Vista PC, along with the extra drivers supplied by UKCutter who I bought it all from.

When starting up the Production Manager, there is options for other Creation cutters, but not the CS630.

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## jeepers94 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did you look under Pcut ? Some programs list it under that.


----------



## l30mar (Jul 3, 2017)

James Lundy said:


> I have a Creation P-Cut CS630 and FlexiSTARTER 10.5.1.
> 
> I have installed the software onto my Windows Vista PC, along with the extra drivers supplied by UKCutter who I bought it all from.
> 
> ...


hello good morning.. i have some issues regarding this pcutter/ polaris 740 and my version needed was flexi 10 hopefully you could help me.. please reply to my email. this is my email add .. [email protected]


----------

